# Driving Laredo to Chuburno



## wood1094 (Oct 24, 2016)

I just joined and am looking for current driving options to Merida area (we'll be staying in Chuburno). I found this site and was reading some older posts 2011-2014. One writer recommended crossing at Columbia Bridge and arrive early in the morning to cross border, any thoughts?; and another says to cross at Laredo into Nuevo Laredo, and stay the night here (he recommended a dog friendly hotel which I need). I'm leaning more toward arriving late afternoon into Nuevo Laredo right now. I lost these threads when I was registered, and don't know how to navigate this site yet. So, HoundDog if you are still on this Mexico forum, please re-post the thread (or tell me how I can find it again) as I wanted to map the route you took from Nuevo Laredo to Merida.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Welcome to the board. go up to the green search box, click it and then enter "driving Texas to Yucatan" 
and see what pops up, good luck


----------



## wood1094 (Oct 24, 2016)

Thank you for the help, I found what I was looking for.


----------

